# Shooting a compound bow with fingers?



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Check out the "finger Shooting" section on Archery Talk, lots of good info.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Check out Tim Wells from Relentless Pursuit.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Get a glove with leather or calf hair


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

dark_archer23 said:


> I'm a trad shooter and looking into getting into compound archery. I shoot with fingers without a glove or tab because I like to get a feel of the string but whenever I see a compound bow shooter they are always using a release aid. My question is can you shoot a compound bow with fingers? Will it decrease accuracy. Is it painful to fingers?.


Yes, it is very possible to shoot compound bows with fingers.
I have been doing so for about 20 years since 1986.

Most do it with some sort of finger protections, but I never have.
I don't find it painful, but I know others do.
My first compound bow was a 70 lbs Bear bow with 30% letoff.
I was self learned and shot with 2 fingers only.
One over and one under the string..
I didn't know that most people shot with three fingers on the string till years later, but I continued to use two fingers as I found that it worked well for me.

Now I use a release and the main reason for that is the increased accuracy I get with it.
Also when shooting with fingers, you need a long ATA compound bow to avoid finger pinch from the string.


----------



## jeager106 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've only taken 5 deer in archery season all with a compound. I tried fingers but it hurt and I was much more accurate with a good release.
I had a back back injury that put me out of archery hunting, especially climbing into a tree stand but maybe I'm up to it now.
I'm starting out recurve with 35 pound limbs & hope to be ready next season.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I shot with a tab for 30 years, fingers only, not much, as coming off the string smooth enough for accuracy on a 28 target course was not doable. At least not by me. I transitioned to a release when a motorcycle accident left me with some finger mobility problems.

Hoyt has a couple longer ATA bows for finger shooters, and they are quite good. They are also slow. The shorter bows might be OK, but finger pinch from the string angle might be a problem.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Todays bows are not conducive to shooting fingers. 
#1 they are for the most part to short axle to axle and you will more than likely get a severe finger/nock pinch from the radical angle of the string at full draw.
#2 because most bows have a high letoff you will probably have a harder time getting a good repeatable release.
Do i know people that do it-----sure but it is hard to find a long enough axle to axle bow to do it effectively.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I shot a compound bow with fingers and a glove for years . The Mathews C 4 is a great finger shooting bow I killed a lot of deer shooting that way .

The only draw back is I had to shoot all the time to stay good at it .I switched to a release about 4 years ago .I like shooting 80% let off much better now .

The C 4 is 41" Axle to Axle I also shot an Apex 7 it's 38" Axle to Axle. You can get the C 4 with 60% let off or 65% let off The Apex 7 only comes in 65% let off .


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a friend at my club that shoots fingers. he's sponsored by Mathews and uses a tab. his resume includes numerous state and national championships. he shoots an Apex....you want a long ATA bow for fingers.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale_B1 said:


> Todays bows are not conducive to shooting fingers.
> #1 they are for the most part to short axle to axle and you will more than likely get a severe finger/nock pinch from the radical angle of the string at full draw.
> #2 because most bows have a high letoff you will probably have a harder time getting a good repeatable release.
> Do i know people that do it-----sure but it is hard to find a long enough axle to axle bow to do it effectively.


I think Tim Wells would dissagree. He seems to shoot all sorts of stuff with high let off short ata bows.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

dark_archer23 said:


> I'm a trad shooter and looking into getting into compound archery. I shoot with fingers without a glove or tab because I like to get a feel of the string but whenever I see a compound bow shooter they are always using a release aid. My question is can you shoot a compound bow with fingers? Will it decrease accuracy. Is it painful to fingers?.


Yes, you can. I started shooting my Bear Polar LTD without a sight and fingers back in the 80's and got pretty good at it.

No, it will not decrease accuracy, you will get as good as you can get shooting with fingers, BUT,....you will dramatically increase your accuracy when you use a release aid with a compound bow. 

It's only painful until you build up enough callus to not feel it.

As a side note; 
You can drive a car with your feet.
You can eat soup with a fork.
You can split fire wood with a butter knife.

Wait,....there might be a reason every compound shooter you see is using a release.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

fingers is the only way to shoot . if you're shooting a trigger why chase the projectile just buy a gun and be done with it .


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

I started off originally shooting fingers with an old Darton wheel bow with wood limbs. Shooting compounds with fingers is almost a lost art these days, but is a time-honored tradition. Long ATA compounds aren't very plentiful, tho. You can still get Barnsdale wheel bows that are pretty long. Hoyt still makes a long ATA wheel bow, the Tribute, with the old-time Vantage geometry. In fact I have one on order right now, though I intend to shoot mine with a release:

http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/tribute

Wheels do make it easier on the hand because they have the smooth wheel draw cycle. Of course, since they store less energy they're slower, but for finger shooting wheels are probably the most comfortable.

LS


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

You don't have to shoot with a glove or tab but it isn't wise as nerve injury is significantly increased without protection. Everyone is different and some can get away with it but most will suffer injury.

Long ATA and you're good to go. You can go with a short ATA but you'll get finger pinch. Some people that are very consistent (good) have shot well but this is not the norm.

One issue to contend with is derailment. Very easy to do on a short ATA bow with fingers.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Dale_B1 said:


> Todays bows are not conducive to shooting fingers.
> #1 they are for the most part to short axle to axle and you will more than likely get a severe finger/nock pinch from the radical angle of the string at full draw.
> #2 because most bows have a high letoff you will probably have a harder time getting a good repeatable release.
> Do i know people that do it-----sure but it is hard to find a long enough axle to axle bow to do it effectively.


True BUT hopefully that will change. IMO what use to make archery so cool was the different ways people shot. Now days we are almost to the point where you can just shrink wrap a package bow for 90% of the archers out there.....lol. No imagination or individuality left.........or at least very little. 

There are a few bows out that look like good finger bows here's one.....http://www.martinarchery.com/bows/condor/


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

I shot for years with tab and had shot a few deer with out them no problem . The newer compounds that are 80% let off aren't a good choice because you want more holding weight with fingers for a clean release of the string . I would get something in a 38 + axle to axle to shoot . Don't get hung up on brace height , i would get something at least 7 inches and up . Something around 70 to 60 % let off and a smoother draw cycle . I just got a used target bow i think would make a perfect fingers bow but they are expensive ( OK archery bow ) I would shoot everything you can and see what fits you . There is alot of older used bows here on AT that would fit the bill for you . Good luck!


----------



## dark_archer23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Are AR bows good for finger shooting I know they are longer than most modern compound bows


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

I've seen Hoyt Vantage LTD finger compounds for sale on AT. I own one that I prefer to shoot without release wearing a glove. 44" A2A It's fun to shoot bare bow between sessions with my target compound. Tried a release on it, but wasn't working for me.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

dark_archer23 said:


> Are AR bows good for finger shooting I know they are longer than most modern compound bows


Do yourself a favor stay away from the AR. It was a PSE made bow and has been built for many years now and there are no parts available. Don't get me wrong it was a nice bow but it has actually been replaced by the XForce line of PSE bows.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

This is just my history and what's good for one is not necessarily good for another. My first compound was a Jennings 4-wheeler, Then a Martin Cougar. (the original, not the the center shot version) I didn't even know that center-shot technology existed until my son was in the market for his first bow in the '90's, then I knew that I needed one. I opted for a Mathews Conquest because it had a longer riser (less finger pinch) and at the time they had a "finger cam" that I went with. Don't ask me what feature made it a "finger cam" because I have no idea. Maybe it had a little bit less aggressive cam. Prior to that, I had tried a release once and did the old "punch yourself in the nose" trick. I wanted no part of a release. Well, time passed and I tried another release with much better quality and results and I haven't gone back. Don't be hesitant to try something new, but whatever direction you take will be the right one for you and you can change your mind any time you want.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> Todays bows are not conducive to shooting fingers.
> #1 they are for the most part to short axle to axle and you will more than likely get a severe finger/nock pinch from the radical angle of the string at full draw.


This.

Either make the jump to a compound bow and use a release....or just stick to a traditional bow. Shooting a compound with finger "just cause" seems foolish IMO.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Google Chuck Adams, he has killed animals all over North America with a compound bow with fingers.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

sharptrenton said:


> Google Chuck Adams, he has killed animals all over North America with a compound bow with fingers.


True but he doesn't shoot short axle to axle bows either----which are the vast majority of todays bows. It needs to be put in perspective.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Check out Dan and Guy Fitzgerald they shoot fingers to with short axle to axle bow's.


----------



## dirtrooster (Feb 2, 2014)

I've heard a lot of experienced people say not to shoot fingers on a high let off compound, because you can easily roll the string off the cam, causing possible limb damage


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't believe everything you hear. Just watch relentless pursuit. If any of it were true Tim wouldn't be able to hit anything with his short ata mathews bows shooting with fingers. He smokes birds out of the air over and over on camera. He shoots animals on the run.
He shoots Eurasian carp out of the air.
Haven't seen him derail a bow yet.
He simply makes a mockery of "you can't shoot fingers with a short ata bow."


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Martins new lineup has a couple of long AtoA bows you might want to check out. The Mathews no cam should be good for finger shooters too.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

PSE makes that bowfishing bow the Tidal Wave I believe, that is build specifically for finger shooting. Found it fairly nice to shoot indeed with only 40-50% let-off (forgot the actual number, but that is what it felt like) and a rollover that is fairly close to a hunting recurve. (So I felt at home right away)

Shooting 2 fingers on longer bows (36-40" AtA) seems the way to go otherwise. For a few shots (up to 20?) I don't mind using bare hands, but long training sessions (like with my trad bows) = glove for me.
I'd say go for bows with a lot of adjust-ability or less let-off...
For instance, with the PSE's I've tried for finger shooting, I bothered to set the module 0.5" long compared to the stops. This strongly decreases the valley (well, there is none really) making it just 50% let-off. (Mini Evo cams - over rotated as well) 
Mathews MR series are fairly nice for fingers as well, while they are somewhat short; you can get these with 65% letoff modules, which is great.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Longer ATA and please find some finger protection. Do a quick search over on the trad forum about numb fingers, finger problems. There is absolutely no reason to injure your hand so you can not shoot down the road. In most cases nerve damage is permanent and once it happens you are stuck with the consequences. Remember your pulling with your dominate hand so the damage that might occur will affect not only your shooting but your day to day needs. Typing, writing a check, trying to hold something. In my mind it is not worth it not to wear a glove or tab for shooting.


----------



## dirtrooster (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess if you do it don't torque the grip like this guy
http://youtu.be/AJoxJJjcQFU


----------

